# Left 4 Dead 2



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't wait for L4D2! Anyone else looking forward to new zombie massacring? 











Official website

Wikipedia page


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 3, 2009)

I am getting the urge to buy this as a Winterval treat, but I just haven't invested enough time in the first one yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2009)

I want it, the u75 L4D online games were great fun! But I'm kinda locked into MW2 for the foreseeable future and er banned from buying new games this side of christmas...


----------



## sorearm (Dec 3, 2009)

anyone got the PC version of this?

Just bought it last week, quite enjoying it he he


----------



## Private Storm (Dec 3, 2009)

I got it...just not had much time to play. Expert is HARD though, much worse that L4D. Hopefully devoting some quality time to it this weekend


----------



## dylans (Dec 4, 2009)

Amazon just delivered it today along with Brutal Legend . That's my son sorted for xmas. I'm tempted to have a go while he's at school, you know just to test that it works like.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 4, 2009)

I played the demo the other day and I was very impressed with it . I may see if I can find the 1st one cheap somewhere and play that first then hopefully L4D2 will be a bit cheaper


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2009)

dylans said:


> Amazon just delivered it today along with Brutal Legend . That's my son sorted for xmas. I'm tempted to have a go while he's at school, you know just to test that it works like.



You do know it's an 18 rated game, don't you?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 4, 2009)

I got it for my birthday.  Fun!  We need an urban campaign going...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2009)

Man I hope this comes my way for Xmas! Can't wait to kill zombies again with the u75 massive!


----------



## punchdrunkme (Dec 4, 2009)

I am well buying this! Not bought a computer game in about 3 years, but this looks brilliant. Really enjoyed playing the demo. Zombie fryingpan splatting total win. 
Multiplayer thingmy looks good too. Do a lot of the newer games have the same kind of multiplayer coop?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2009)

Got this, anyone want a game sometime?? The axe is great fun, I love running into a crowd of zombies and swinging like a mofo.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes yes yes yes!

Playing with randoms is fun, but I want to play with urbanites.  And let me say: a big "yay" for playing-as-a-zombie-fun.  Grr!  Arg!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool! I'm SupaKidE on the xbox 360, lets get a game going sometime soon!


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah, I've been playing this a lot. It's a great game.  Melee weapons are good. The guitar, and the 'sponggg!'ing frying pan are also good, although I gravitate towards the axe, machette, and katana. 

Like the finales as well. The stadium rock show one is fun. There might be DLC about said ZZtop esque large bearded rockers... as 'their' website http://www.midnight-riders.com/ says that they were going to go on tour via coach despite the airports being closed due to the 'green flu'.


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool! I'm SupaKidE on the xbox 360, lets get a game going sometime soon!



Hello mate.  Guess what santa brought me?

Will be about tomorrow if you (or anybody else) are?  Will have to fit it in around family duties but would be up for trying it out....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 26, 2009)

tommers said:


> Hello mate.  Guess what santa brought me?
> 
> Will be about tomorrow if you (or anybody else) are?  Will have to fit it in around family duties but would be up for trying it out....



Nice one! Can't make tomorrow though, have family stuff on but free Monday evening.


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice one! Can't make tomorrow though, have family stuff on but free Monday evening.



OK, might be about then.  Is it good?  If I get a free hour or so tonight (i.e. if the baby finally goes to sleep) then I'll give it a look.

Kabbes:  is your username "kabbes"?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 26, 2009)

It's basically the same as the first with a few new melée weapons such as the axe which is great fun!


----------



## ajk (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't have internets at the mo, so mostly been playing the offline co-op with the housemate.  It's awesome.  We both loved the first, but this is improved in pretty much every way.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ordered this on PC from amazon yesterday at a bargain of 16.97 , got to wait a few day for delivery tho......


----------



## kabbes (Jan 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> OK, might be about then.  Is it good?  If I get a free hour or so tonight (i.e. if the baby finally goes to sleep) then I'll give it a look.
> 
> Kabbes:  is your username "kabbes"?


kabbes7, I believe.  Some numbnuts had already nicked "kabbes".


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2010)

kabbes said:


> kabbes7, I believe.  Some numbnuts had already nicked "kabbes".




what a wanker.

I might ask to be his mate and then report him for calling me names.

I'll add you anyway.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been playing this on single player for the last few days ( i love it but its bloody hectic ) but am now ready for some online action my name on steam is neil2332 if anyone fancies a bash whilst snowed in? ( pc only  )


----------



## bonjour (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha just seen a stupid advert on steam.

"Perfected, expanded and absolute riot"

*9.5*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2010)

Any 360 players fancy a  game this coming week? Tuesday and Thursday evenings are looking good for me right now...


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 15, 2010)

£22.99 xbox and £14.99 pc at game.co.uk atm.

e2a and you can get a further 9% off through topcashback.co.uk


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 16, 2010)

This turned up today.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody fancy a game tonight?


----------



## The Boy (Jan 27, 2013)

Would have been up for that had I noticed.


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Would have been up for that had I noticed.



Never mind. Maybe tonight or something? On xbawx though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2013)

Not around tonight but tomorrow evening is good.


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not around tonight but tomorrow evening is good.



Ok. Always up for a bit of zombie killing. Good that you're back btw.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2013)

Cheers, its bloody great to be back.

Ok cool, should be on from 8pm tomorrow.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 28, 2013)

tommers said:


> Never mind. Maybe tonight or something? On xbawx though.


 
Christ, I really need to pay more attention .  Unfortunately the missus took control last night so it was a Minecraft evening anyway.

Will pop on here when I get home from work to see if anyone is up for a game. I'm assuming we're all on eggsbox?


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2013)

No.  For some odd reason I prefer the experience of playing games on a PC

but we can connect on steam, cant we?


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2013)

Not Xbox to PC.   I would love to play it on PC but I'm not sure it'll run....  It's quite old though, isn't it?  And it's probably available for bobbins now.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2013)

usually £3.74 in the regular steam sales. my pc is a few years old and runs it fine


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2013)

if anyone has it on PC I'm on it about 3 evenings a week

I'm [U75] Otter at the moment


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2013)

Bit of a stupid question but how do you do the communication thing on PC?  Do you need a new headset?  Or can I just use my crappy Xbox one?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2013)

headset plugs into pc . the headset cost about a fiver .

on many public severs people often don't have headsets and so there's little communication. i'm often burbling away to everyone and getting fuck all reply


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2013)

I always feel a bit shy about using a headset if it's people I don't "know".  Plus my wife openly laughs at me.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2013)

I sometimes forget I'm wearing it and talk to my wife in the middle of  game


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2013)

rubbershoes said:


> I sometimes forget I'm wearing it and talk to my wife in the middle of game


 
Heh I used to do this in the early days on being on the 360.


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody about tonight? I'm going to be on in a minute.


----------

